# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση > [Τηλεόραση F&U] tv f&u model fl24050 firmware update

## evripides

καλημερα σας
Μηπως υπαρχει πουθενα να κατεβασω το λογισμικο για την εν λογω τηλεοραση?
το συμπτωμα ειναι οτι κανει συνεχεια reboot.

ευχαριστω!!

----------


## sakistech

> καλημερα σας
> Μηπως υπαρχει πουθενα να κατεβασω το λογισμικο για την εν λογω τηλεοραση?
> το συμπτωμα ειναι οτι κανει συνεχεια reboot.
> 
> ευχαριστω!!


Δωσε τα στοιχεια της συσκευής σεριαλ - παρτ και κωδικο μαιν

----------

